# 2 Faint BFP and a BFN



## AngelMuffy (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi,
I did a clearblue test yesterday and it came up with a very very faint positive line. I tested again with a clearblue first thing this morning, and again a very faint positive came up. I then tested with a predictor hpt (the one with the circles) and that showed up as a bfn. I have sore/tender breasts, the are darker in colour, I'm constantly hungry and Im peeing for England. Ive been ttc #2 for 2 years and I was so excited yesterday, but now Im confused.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I am so worrried that Ive got all excited for no reason!
Marita


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am so excited for you reckon its a   when I got mine in December I had BFP with clearblue but BFN with predictor.

 hun.


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

One of the girls posted this link to this website which I found really interesting. Hope it helps.

http://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html

Good luck


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

It's more than likely due to the different tests detecting at different levels of hCG. I seem to remember that ClearBlue (UK version) detects at 25 iUI whereas Predictor don't detect till 50iUI. What DPT/DPO are you?


----------



## AngelMuffy (Oct 30, 2005)

I am on CD 27/28, I first tested CD26. 
Marita
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I had this when i first fell pregnant in 2001.  i tested on CD 27 in the morning and on my lunch break, both being a faint line. I tested when i got home to be sure and it was a negative...the last one being a different brand.  i re tested the next morning and got a BFP which was a stronger line. I tested the next day, CD28  and on my official test day CD30 and it was still there!

i have told from some ladies on ere that you cant get a false positive...

I think that you should test again with a clear blue tomorrow morning with a morning wee and you'll get a positive for sure. let us know how you go, 

Bendybird


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Marita,

When I got a BFP this time I had very faint lines on some tests and BFN's on some others. I saved up a nice concentrated wee for the next morning and used a Clearblue Digital and it was a resounding BFP.

**** luck hun - sounds to me like it could be - fingers crossed

S xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, you can get a false positive it has happened to some of the ladies on here .... BUT ..... I agree with LinLou that there is not enough HcG yet to show up on a Predictor test.

Sounds like Congratulations might be in order ........

Tashja xx


----------



## AngelMuffy (Oct 30, 2005)

I hope so, Ive been waiting 2 years for this, Ive given up caffiene and lost 5 stone in weight and I dont drink or smoke. I guess I need to be patient and test in a couple of days although I feel a bit lost at the moment!


----------



## AngelMuffy (Oct 30, 2005)

Just did another test and definately a bfp! YAY!! 
Much darker now!!!


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Congratulations on your  .

Jappa xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

congratulations on your


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

EXCELLENT NEWS !!!! 

Tashja xx


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Toni M (Sep 4, 2005)

congratulations on your  . 
Toni


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

So Pleased for you-wishing you the very best in months to come!


----------



## AngelMuffy (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks guys, I bought 3 clearblue digitals today and have done 1 so far and   pregnant   came up after 30 seconds. I am so happy, its been a long 2 years, but Ive finally done it!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Congratulations, that great news  

Bendybird.x


----------

